# Truck Cap Electric Lock Option, Anyone Have It?



## Mstng1964

Does anyone have a LEER or ARE truck cap with the electric lock option? If so has the lock been reliable, or has it failed and needed replaced?

I am currently looking at both of these caps, I like the ARE dealer in the area but the cap with the electric lock is $500 more than the LEER with the electric lock. I tried to work with the ARE dealer, but he just started bashing the electric locks. 
I suspect he's just trying to keep me in a lower model ARE cap and the locks really aren't that troublesome.
Anyone input with someone with a truck cap with this option would be appreciated.


----------



## tentr4life

Mstng1964 said:


> Does anyone have a LEER or ARE truck cap with the electric lock option? If so has the lock been reliable, or has it failed and needed replaced?
> 
> I am currently looking at both of these caps, I like the ARE dealer in the area but the cap with the electric lock is $500 more than the LEER with the electric lock. I tried to work with the ARE dealer, but he just started bashing the electric locks.
> I suspect he's just trying to keep me in a lower model ARE cap and the locks really aren't that troublesome.
> Anyone input with someone with a truck cap with this option would be appreciated.


I have the ARE touneu cover with the electric lock setup. The electric mechanisim just slides back and forth to operate the lock. Even when it is locked (with key or electrically) the cover is still easy to pop open. I had my tailgate stolen and the cover was locked when it happened. My cover is about 5 years old so I don't know if the newer ones have a better locking mechanisim and I am not sure how strong the truck cap locks are versus the touneu cover locks. Just remember that locks only keep honest people honest before you store anything in the bed of your truck.


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback

I had the ARE truck cap with lock and loved it, it locked with the drivers side door. I think at the time it was part of a promotion lock was included free and I installed it. At the time is was a $75 option. I would do it again it given the chance.


----------



## 'Ohana

Just as an FYI ARE has some rebates posted on their web site
clicky> http://www.4are.com/product/rebate.php

Good luck with your decision

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Would be nice if you could tie this into both the cap and the tailgate (assuming you have a lock on your tailgate)


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Would be nice if you could tie this into both the cap and the tailgate (assuming you have a lock on your tailgate)


They are available.









Not to mention, you can add a lock if your particular brand didn't have one.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Mstng1964- I didn't relize that was an option that Leer offered. We are going with 100XL for our Mega Cab along with the Bed Rug.


----------



## Mstng1964

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Mstng1964- I didn't relize that was an option that Leer offered. We are going with 100XL for our Mega Cab along with the Bed Rug.


the 100XL is the least expensve model that option is available on. In this area it's a $100 option, but still $500 less than the ARE you can get with the electric lock.

thanks for the reponses, I appreciate the feedback. This site is one reason we bought an outback as our first tt last year. a lot of good information being shared here.


----------



## Chasn'Racin

I decided on the LEER cap and got the electric option. It has been working flawlessly for 2 1/2 years. I love it and would do it again in a heartbeat. Well worth the money. And, I really like the look of the LEER top. We got the 100XQ for the sleek look. No exterior handles visible.


----------

